# lmouse.vxd



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

I am having issues with lmouse.vxd

What I've done so far]

the error message I received was



> Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.
> 
> The windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file, but the device file no longer exist.
> 
> ...


I extracted the file from the win98se disk using sfc while in safe mode. (yes, I enabled cdrom support while in safe mode)

now the error message upon boot is 'error loading lmouse.vxd and the computer shuts down.... strange stuff.

What was done before this all started, a wingman joystick was attached via usb port and driver was installed then the lmouse issue all started. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Have you tried reinstalling your mouse drivers? 

Seems like I remember that file going with a Logitech mouse, but I'm not sure....


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Take a look here  please.


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

Use System File Checker to extract a copy of the file from your install CD (or the .cab files on your harddisk)


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cybertech:_
> *Have you tried reinstalling your mouse drivers?
> 
> Seems like I remember that file going with a Logitech mouse, but I'm not sure.... *


hi cybertech, thanks for your reply. I didn't install any mouse drivers initially since the standard drivers work very well. I'm just wondering if there is a conflict between the installation of the Wingman Rumplepad joystick that was installed, it is also a Logitech brand?


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gmh:_
> *Use System File Checker to extract a copy of the file from your install CD (or the .cab files on your harddisk) *


thanks for your reply gmh.... as mentioned in my post I did do the sfc and the install appeared to be successful... but upon reboot the error message appeared "error loading lmouse.vxd, please reinstall windows." this was one of the first errors I received and did reinstall windows over top but didn't fix the problem.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

> it is also a Logitech brand


 Oh.... have you removed the joystick? If so did you remove the software? If not is it working properly? Is your mouse working properly?


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *Take a look here  please. *


thanks for the link MB I had already done the search (as requested in the forum rules) but I didn't see the solution any different that the ones I've already tried.


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cybertech:_
> *Oh.... have you removed the joystick? If so did you remove the software? If not is it working properly? Is your mouse working properly? *


the joystick is physically removed (it's a USB) but since I'm only able to operate in safe mode it won't allow me to add/remove the program. 

The mouse works in safe mode but NOT the wheel on it... it's a 2 t
button wheelmouse


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

I believe that lmouse.vxd is a Logitech file (mouse driver) and not a windows file. Therefore it's not surprising that both SFC and a reinstall of windows did nothing for you.

I have owned several Logitech mice and haven't installed the Logitech mouse drivers, the standard windows ones seemed to work fine. However, with the addition of the joystick you may have to go back and install the Logitech drivers for both the mouse and the joystick. 

Just a guess, but I have a feeling that both are looking to share the same Logitech drivers.


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I believe that lmouse.vxd is a Logitech file (mouse driver) and not a windows file. Therefore it's not surprising that both SFC and a reinstall of windows did nothing for you.*


*

the lmouse.vxd is within cab5 of the windows system files. It did extract but I think this joystick has done something to interfere with the mouse... I'm now uninstalling all references to the wingman software manually... and then backup the registry and search in there for any residuals.... I'll let you know if I succeed.




I have owned several Logitech mice and haven't installed the Logitech mouse drivers, the standard windows ones seemed to work fine.

Click to expand...

Yes, this has always been the case and I've never used the disk that came with the logitech mouse.




However, with the addition of the joystick you may have to go back and install the Logitech drivers for both the mouse and the joystick. Just a guess, but I have a feeling that both are looking to share the same Logitech drivers.

Click to expand...

*me too....

I'll let you know how I do. TIA


----------



## debryan (May 19, 2003)

all fixed...

I just did a scanreg /restore and now the computer is booting normally...

now I'll plug the joystick in and see if I can install the drivers properly without messing up the mouse LOL

thanks for all your help


----------

